#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Document Requirements for TOEFL iBT® Test Registration

## amos.0119

The following are the list of requirements are published on the official site of TOEFL. It should be noted that your ID requirements depend on where you plan to test and your country of citizenship

*General ID Document Requirements*
With few exceptions, ID documents must meet all of the following requirements. Each ID document must:


1. be an original document; photocopied documents are not acceptable


2. be valid; expired documents (bearing expiration dates that have passed) are not acceptable


3. include your full name exactly matching the name on the ID document used to register,  excluding accents or diacritical marks


4. include a recent, recognizable photograph


5. include your signature (the name on the ID and the signature name must match)


*Unacceptable ID Documents*
The following documents are not acceptable as primary or Supplemental ID under any circumstances:


1. Any document that is photocopied or expired


2. Any document that does not exactly match the name you used when you registered


3. International driver's license


4. Draft classification card


5. International student ID


6. Credit/debit card of any kind


7. Notary-prepared letter or document


8. Birth certificate


9. Social security card


10. Employee ID card


11. Any temporary ID card


12. Diplomatic, consulate or embassy ID card


Note: If your ID document is not written in English-language letters and the test center supervisor cannot read it, you may not be able to test and your test fee will not be refunded.





  Similar Threads: Exceptions and Requirements for specific locations (ASIA) for TOEFL iBT® test Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Cancel or Change Your TOEFL iBT® Test Registration How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

